# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  الليلة اخر ليلة اربعاء في رجب

## شاب وسيم

تشير اغلب التقديران ان ليلة الخميس المقبلة هي اول ليلة من شهر شعبان المعظم 1433 ه وبالتالي تكون هذا الليلة هي اخر ليلة من شهر رجب 1433ه

بالاضافة الى انها اخر اربعاء من الشهر وموعد اهل الولاية والحوائج مع قراءة دعاء التوسل الشريف فان هناك غسل هو غسل اخر رجب /لاتغادر شهر رجب الا بتوبة صادقة ترجع بها الى رضوان الله والال الطاهرين (س)

نسالكم الدعاء يا احبة ان نكون من العائدين المقبولين
شاب وسيم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امرت بالمعروف ونهيت عن المنكر :joyous:

----------

